# Help with high rise pencil skirt



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 14, 2009)

I love the look of the high rise pencil skirts so I went and bought a pretty satin black one with side pockets that also has cool detail work on top. Now the problem is that when I wear it with my button down shirts at work and tuck them in, it makes me look very very top heavy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not that huge on top, kinda in between C and D but I'm sorta slim. This is really annoying coz I do love the skirt. Does anyone know how to make these types of skirt work? Maybe different types of shirts? 

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2009)

Wearing a dark shirt without any frills will really help. Sometimes I just like a plain fitted t-shirt if it's a simple pencil skirt. Avoid wearing low cut tops to help draw away attention from that area. I'm a C with a small ribcage too and when I wear pencil skirts I don't have this problem.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ thanks, I don't wear low cut tops to work anyway. I also don't have a problem with normal pencil skirts and wear them to work routinely, but I find this particular style pretty impossible to pull off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried it with a looser top instead of a normal button down and still had the same problem. I will take your suggestion and try a tee instead and see


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2009)

yepper... try a T


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree with simply elegant. i am a C and i hate anything that adds more bust liek frills or ruffles. simple is always good. i wear my high waisted pencil skirt with a plain black top with a little bow near the neckline. super cute.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah try those shirts you can get from smart-set or rw&co.  those plain ones they always have near the front of the store on tables with a nice supportive bra.


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 15, 2009)

With those skirt, I love body shapers.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2009)

Just bumping this to say that the fitted tee thing worked, thanks everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_yeah try those shirts you can get from smart-set or rw&co.  those plain ones they always have near the front of the store on tables with a nice supportive bra._

 
I do in fact have some tee's from both places (RW&Co and Smart Set) and I'm wearing one of the Smart Set one (a red fitted tee) today with the same skirt. It's the perfect combination


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

How to Wear a Pencil Skirt | eHow.com

Fashion Tips: What to wear with my pencil skirt, patent leather pumps, pencil skirt

what to wear with a pencil skirt?: Shopping Talk Message Boards

fatshionista: What do you wear with pencil skirts??


----------

